# Help me stop traveling with my cat...



## Night (Apr 17, 2013)

...I think I should do a local news story on this. 

So I adopted my 6 month kitty at 8 weeks from family member's stray who lived 700+ miles away. I took him home and drove him all the way back with me. He enjoyed being in the crate all the while and mostly fell asleep (It killed me to take him away from his mom, I spent half an hour in the bathroom in tears). But, it had to be done because mama cat was fighting with the older kittens from the 1st litter, pretty soon she'd run him off too. 

Anyway...so now I take him on roadtrips all the time. About 4 or 5 so far. But it's getting exhausting. They tend to be 500-1,000 miles and last a week minimum. Having to take him in and out of hotels with a heavy, stinky litter box is the hardest part. I switched to a lighter pine litter but it's not as odor resistant. He's totally calm and quiet the entire roadtrip except the 1 or 2 times per ride he wants to play while I'm driving. I often read cats hate travel. This one doesn't mind it. He sleeps in my lap, on the floor, or in the back window. He can only stand the crate for about 2-3 hours. 

I almost left him at home this time, with food bowls, toys and radio when once I got on the highway I felt bad and immediately turned around to get him. I just couldn't leave without him. Then, the next day...I regretted the whole thing all over again. Now, I'm stuck with him for another 7 days. Cleaning litter out of a shoebox once again. 

I just don't know what's the right thing to do. Take him, leave him, or give him away to someone who doesn't travel :kittyturn


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the pine litter wasn't resistant to #2? because I use pine pellets and there is no urine odor. pine is biodegradable and you can flush the poo, if that helps. (I mean I know it isn't lol, but I do just flush the feces.)

if my cats liked to travel, i'd take them with me, but I have three and it would *so* be a hassle. however, there'd be the nice little mini-bar where I could keep their food. 

or what about those disposable litter trays? I wouldn't give him away just because of that, and if you hate leaving him, take him with.

and you know if you get him switched to all canned pretty good quality food, the poo won't smell hardly at all. he could eat that on the road if not all the time. (or raw if you don't mind, although i'd think that might be even more of a hassle on the road.)


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like he's a happy cat. The only conflict I see is what you're making of it. 

How often do you travel? Lots of people have jobs that take them out of the house 10+ hours daily, and they own pets, and they also go on business trips from time to time. The responsible thing to do in that situation is to get someone you know, or hire someone, to come around once every day to check on your cat. That is, if bringing him with you is too much. As far as the cat goes, by your description it sounds like he doesn't mind the trips. If you go the route of leaving him at home I'd think about getting him another cat companion. 

Realistically, he's got it great. Don't feel like you're doing a disservice to him. There's tens of millions of cats on the street starving and millions more entering shelters every year, so giving him up for a 'better home' might not be the real solution, you're being hard on yourself.


----------



## Night (Apr 17, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> the pine litter wasn't resistant to #2? because I use pine pellets and there is no urine odor. pine is biodegradable and you can flush the poo, if that helps. (I mean I know it isn't lol, but I do just flush the feces.)
> 
> if my cats liked to travel, i'd take them with me, but I have three and it would *so* be a hassle. however, there'd be the nice little mini-bar where I could keep their food.
> 
> ...


Actually that's the main issue. the #2 and how it smells. I never smell it at home because it's a covered box in the closet with Tidy Cats. The pine holds up pretty well to urine. I feed him Frisky's canned, but switch to dry only when traveling. Still smells pretty bad. What's a better brand?


----------



## Night (Apr 17, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Sounds like he's a happy cat. The only conflict I see is what you're making of it.


I guess what it was is whenever I'm gone for a bit and come back, he's just sleeping. Makes me think maybe he's depressed and what would he do sleeping for 7 days? I know the opposite could be detroying the place, and I think about that too.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah, I understand there would be more odor with an uncovered box. also, 100% dry usually causes more stool due to undigestible plant matter and possibly more odor.

I like weruva paw lickin' chicken, if he'll eat it. it seems like some of the fish can also be a smell factor, but there's wellness chicken, and a lot of people like EVO. it's mostly just what your cat will eat because none of these foods seem to be 100% foolproof.

I honestly don't know which dry causes the least odor because I hardly give mine any, but when I give them a little, it's spot's stew by halo (which also makes a pretty good canned food I use sometimes). someone with more experience on that end can probably give you a better answer.

if you do go all canned just for travel, you'll still have the minibar fridge, right? and if not, orijen is supposed to be a pretty good food although it does have fish in it so I don't know how it is with odor.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Night said:


> I guess what it was is whenever I'm gone for a bit and come back, he's just sleeping. Makes me think maybe he's depressed and what would he do sleeping for 7 days? I know the opposite could be detroying the place, and I think about that too.


Cats sleep 15+ hours daily.  They aren't like a dog that would go crazy without human companionship, they're more of a solitary species. They aren't designed as pack animals. 

Some cats are _super_ human oriented, so that is a generalization. However, that is why I also mention getting him a buddy and also about getting someone to check in daily when you aren't home. The cats can keep each other company while you're gone. They don't usually get into trouble either (unless they are the trouble making kind already) since again they aren't like a dog that will chew all your furniture or pull up the carpet while you're gone.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is the issue the litterbox stinking up the room. Or just being stinky when you are in close proximity when you have to move it in and out of the room? If it's the latter, use a covered shallow storage tote with a lid...like the ones that fit under a bed. If it's the former, Pet Naturals of Vermont makes a product called Smelly Cat which is intended to reduce feces odor. I've never used it, but have used their other products and have been happy...it gets good reviews on Amazon. 

As for leaving him for a week...if you choose to do that he will be fine, but please have someone look in on him every day. Too many things can happen if left completely alone for a week. Besides...think how stinky the house will be if the box isn't scooped for a week!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,there are rest stops along many state highways. If you've got a supply of litter you could make 2 pit stops-the rest area proper and a roadside dumpster;bag and tie the litter,of course. AND,you can let him out to stretch his legs a little!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You could buy a bunch of those cheap disposable litterboxes. They come with litter already in them. Tear off the paper top and put it down. when it gets overly stinky just throw it all away and use a new one. 

Wasteful, but it would solve your problem.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Disposable...LITTERBOXES?! Where dya get them? This is a new 1 on me!!!!! This makes serious travel with Robin a possibility... Oh,and it's best to keep kitty on a leash,and attended to when you let him out. Local wildlife could be a problem. Hawks,coyotes.

SKUNKS...


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The disposable pre-filled litter boxes are jonny cat katkits. 

http://amzn.com/B000GRLWRC


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

65 dollars... for a _disposable litter box_?!

... no words.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

There is another one, the kitty wonderbox, it is made out of a hard paper type of material that is way cheaper, like $12 for 3 of them. I have used them before!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Carmel said:


> 65 dollars... for a _disposable litter box_?!
> 
> ... no words.


Ha. It is actually for 5 trays. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> There is another one, the kitty wonderbox, it is made out of a hard paper type of material that is way cheaper, like $12 for 3 of them. I have used them before!


These are awesome too. I use the small ones sometimes when I'm training my foster kittens. But of course they don't come with the "free" litter as the other ones do. I put free in quotes cuz I have to laugh. It'd better be part of it for that price!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I've used the disposable ones - they aren't too expensive. But now that I have a litter that I love, I just put a bit of it in a rubbermaid for trips, it's easier.

I wouldn't want to stop travelling with the cat - I think it does my cats good to go new places. Not to any sort of extreme, but if every couple of weeks we visit a friend who has cats that they get along with or go see my grandma who likes the company etc it's good for them. They learn that cat carrier = good things (not just vet) and they are very easy going and relaxed and unafraid of new experiences or places. Of course, if I'm going for work trips or times when I won't have time for them then they stay at home. But I always take them to a couple friend's places that have other cats that they are friendly with, the variety is good for them. Usually I go to see a friend and the boys disappear for a few hours, playing with the other cats and exploring. By time I get them home they sleep for hours!

If you don't have time for the cat or it is stressing you out too much, leave kitty at home. But if it isn't a problem for you, then I don't think the travelling is bad for a cat that is calm and used to it. It is really no work for me to take my cats, because they will share whatever litter box is there (the couple friends that I take them to cats that are healthy, up to date on shots etc) and eat whatever food is on offer.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I've used the disposable ones, and the last one I used to see if he wanted one in my bedroom. he kicked all the litter out of it and turned it over, so I thought that wasn't the problem. turned out I was wrong, he just wanted the "right" litter box.

those disposable turkey roast pans might be cheaper, but I haven't compared. I don't think the litter is her problem, it's the poo smell lol. 

btw, I used to use lime roommates (all natural, non aerosol) but the company is having problems, citrus magic in the lime scent is the same thing--and it does wonders. (you can get this pacific something or other that's supposedly used in boat storage garages or whatever you call them and it's all the same thing. don't pay $14 a can from soap. com, it's 4.99 a can at the grocery.)


----------



## MaxxCat (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You should read The Cat Who Went to Paris by Peter Gethers! He traveled with his cat! What wonderful adventures! Cat boxes are a reality of life for our clean companions. Just go with it. Its like having a baby which you have to change diapers. Just part of the deal!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You should read The Cat Who Went to Paris by Peter Gethers! He traveled with his cat! What wonderful adventures!


I thought of this book while this thread developed too. Poor little Norton was such a good cat while the author was learning how to take care of him, especially while traveling. Great set of books ... you can't help falling in love with Norton.


----------

